# Barney's farm BLUE CHEESE



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 24, 2008)

Wondering if anyone has had this or grown it.... i have grown b.b. cheese and i guess blue cheese is b.b. cheese x blueberry. the cheese was an fairly easy plant to grow and was done outside in mid september. i'm excited about gettin these beans, just ordered them along with some others, but i will be growing these indoors, they are feminized.


----------



## ymz202 (Feb 24, 2008)

Dose the smoke really tast like cheeseeee!?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 24, 2008)

couldn't tell ya..... not for about four-five months anyway.


----------



## tahoe58 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have heard that the orignial cheese(UK) was hugely pungent in its odour and that is apparently where the name did come from? not personal experience though.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Feb 24, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> I have heard that the orignial cheese(UK) was hugely pungent in its odour and that is apparently where the name did come from? not personal experience though.


this is correct.... it's a sensi seeds skunk #1 phenotype.


----------



## farmer#1 (Jul 26, 2008)

it doesnt smell like cheese it is named after cheese because it smells so distinctive and potent!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Jul 27, 2008)

farmer#1 said:


> it doesnt smell like cheese it is named after cheese because it smells so distinctive and potent!


i think what you just said was almost an oxymoron......


----------



## farmer#1 (Jul 27, 2008)

was it really???


----------



## farmer#1 (Jul 27, 2008)

...crazy....


----------



## scabiesbaby (Jul 28, 2008)

it does smell like cheese.. musty sourmilk cheese stored in a dirty sock..it made me gag the first time i tasted it awesome..had both big budda and barneys big budda was it


----------



## spontcumb (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't know about Barney's Cheese. But when my kids and I were in Amsterdam, I got 3 grams of Cheese at the "Any Day" coffeeshop. I've been smoking pot for 35 years. And that stuff got me higher than I've ever been!!!! I'm thinking about ordering some seeds myself. Mmmmm Mmmmm Good!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Jul 30, 2008)

barneys farm only has blue cheese, it is blueberry crossed with big buddha's cheese.


----------



## azaf (Aug 10, 2008)

I am planting blue cheese in miracle-gro moisture control compost mixed with perlite... can somebody give me any tips how to not spoil my baby?! cheese ;]


----------



## whitebombs (Aug 11, 2008)

the smell of blue cheese is 1 of a kind thats about all i can say


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 11, 2008)

ya its really unique strong musty skunky old cheesy smell.... 

the bb cheese is the clone only cheese from the uk crossed the an afgani to add welght to the skunk #1 pheno and still kepp its smell.. adds a stronger indica stone to it 2..

and the barneys farm one is 75% bb cheese 25% blueberry.....

the cheese/blue cheese buds are different 2 they are a light green


----------



## scabiesbaby (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah this is deffinately a good progression for the cheese strain..not to mention the cheese flavor is deffinately better than most of the bb taste out there now.blue berry use to taste so good.. now it is mostly dirty tasting , but adding that euphoric indica high worked so well... at a time when people are crossing everything with everything, this is s cross that i hope sticks around..


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Aug 12, 2008)

scabiesbaby said:


> yeah this is deffinately a good progression for the cheese strain..not to mention the cheese flavor is deffinately better than most of the bb taste out there now.blue berry use to taste so good.. now it is mostly dirty tasting , but adding that euphoric indica high worked so well... at a time when people are crossing everything with everything, this is s cross that i hope sticks around..


i had one on the river that died but my other four are all about 4-5 feet tall and bout 3-4 feet wide right now... pre flowers showed outside about three weeks ago and there now starting to bud out... i'm hoping they will be done the second week of oct. i'll let you know how they turn out... i always think when you grow outside the smell and flavor come out stronger. i can go take some pics this friday of a couple of em for you guys..... they sure are pretty.


----------



## scabiesbaby (Aug 12, 2008)

yeah man nuthin beats real sun..


----------



## azaf (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi am planting blue cheese in miracle-gro moisture control compost mixed with perlite... this is my first grow, I am keeping it under 250W hps and this is the only light i can get( I can not spend more money...) so I use this light from start to the end... 
And just waiting for someone who can share his opinion with me...
And very apreciate replay from some one


----------



## azaf (Aug 15, 2008)

Just bought cfl 125W with reflector and I am going to plant another 2 plants of blue cheese... how far away can I keep from plant during veggie?!?!?!? And I am not sure if should I use miracle gro moisture control again?!?!?!
can somebody help me


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 15, 2008)

keep 2 -4 inches from tops of plants.......


----------



## azaf (Aug 15, 2008)

I have to say that I do not know if I hadn't fucked up my plant...
I put the seed tail up in the soil, when the first leaves come out, a root came up too next to it so it was like a "U" shape. I genty digged it up, made a bigerr hole and put it root down in the soil... It grows very slowly bbut today it is under 125W cfl with reflector so let's pray it works...
do you think that i can grow another seeds coming up and I want to grow them in miracle-gro moisture control compost with perlite it a good choice!? can I plant them directly to the bigger pots?!
sorry for so many questions but I just want to look after it


----------



## pepsicola (Dec 15, 2008)

Whats better, Barneys Blue Cheese or Big Buddha Blue Cheese? As in better i mean yeild and high paticularly


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey AZAF- You shouldn't be using Miracle Grow potting mixes- they have time release fertilizers and don't work well with marijuana. The mix will burn new seedlings and later on, there is too much N being released when your in flowering. Pro Mix or Sunshine are the 2 best soiless soils readily available.


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Dec 16, 2008)

the blue cheese 10 out of 10 harvested outside in michigan last week of september, super stick short bushy plant with a nice blueberry/grape smell and flavor.


----------



## NoSaint (Dec 16, 2008)

SSHZ said:


> Hey AZAF- You shouldn't be using Miracle Grow potting mixes- they have time release fertilizers and don't work well with marijuana. The mix will burn new seedlings and later on, there is too much N being released when your in flowering. Pro Mix or Sunshine are the 2 best soiless soils readily available.


I got the seemorebuds book and he says/uses in it miracle grow with the time release fertilizers. 

Everyone on here says not use that time of potting soil, but he says to in his book..


----------



## REEFS (Dec 17, 2008)

I have used miracle grow potting mix and it actually worked pretty good, although I was growing Skunk#1 which is pretty tough.


----------



## REEFS (Dec 17, 2008)

pepsicola said:


> Whats better, Barneys Blue Cheese or Big Buddha Blue Cheese? As in better i mean yeild and high paticularly


I have heard countless people stating Big Buddha all the way.


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Dec 17, 2008)

I have GreenHouse Cheese and it reeks. I think it smell great but very pungent! I grew it outside and now half the neighborhood knows I had bud growing last summer. My Sour Diesel got ripped because of the Cheese which was done 3 weeks before anything else in my yard! I now have BlueCheese and G-Force vegging and cant believe the size of the leaves. Both are gonna outgrow the Cheese and the Trainwreck. Gonna be something special. Cant wait!


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 17, 2008)

spontcumb... you look chinese in that pic for sure! lol


----------



## TigerHawk (Dec 17, 2008)

REEFS said:


> I have used miracle grow potting mix and it actually worked pretty good, although I was growing Skunk#1 which is pretty tough.


I thought Skunk#1 was supposed to be a pretty easy strain to grow from what I've read about it. Also, most ppl advise against Miracle Grow potting soil because it has the 3month fertilizer built into it... did yours? how were your results, overall? I had 4 bags of this stuff given to me, but I gave it away since I heard it might not be the best soil to use and could fuck things up. Should I've kept it and used it? lol


----------



## REEFS (Dec 18, 2008)

TigerHawk said:


> I thought Skunk#1 was supposed to be a pretty easy strain to grow from what I've read about it. Also, most ppl advise against Miracle Grow potting soil because it has the 3month fertilizer built into it... did yours? how were your results, overall? I had 4 bags of this stuff given to me, but I gave it away since I heard it might not be the best soil to use and could fuck things up. Should I've kept it and used it? lol


What I meant was Skunk#1 is STRONG, RESILIENT,HARD TO KILL, PRETTY MUCH IDIOT PROOF. If you kill SKUNK#1 you have no business growing anything. With mine I dug a big hole in the ground and lined the bottom with gravel (for drainage) and transplanted 5 females in 5 different holes when they had 4 nodes. Then I returned 2 times a week for watering. Then when flowering began I hit each of them with bloom plus 1 time a week until two weeks before harvest at that time I fed them nothing but water. And really it turned out pretty good. Since then I have been trying to grow more organically which I believe produces better buds (sweeter tasting, more potent,less harsh)


----------



## SayWord (Dec 18, 2008)

i got a bid budha blue cheese seed comin too that i got in mix n match seeds from attitude. cant wait to grow it and cant wait even more to smoke it!


----------



## pepsicola (Dec 19, 2008)

Ive just sowed 8 feminised Barneys Farm Blue Cheese


----------



## Khola22 (Dec 21, 2008)

I just finshed my 3rd season with all Blue Cheese. I used one mother, which was also flowered, and 5 clones of that mother. Very easy to grow, but definately sensitive to ph adjustments. I found it best to chill around 6.4 in soil. When I used water at 6.8 the Blue Cheese showed signs of stress. All was done under a 400w HPS and the yeild from this strain is no joke. Shes a real producer. If you're on the fence about getting this strain, and you love extremely skunky and fruity indicas, then this strain is DEFINATELY for you. Grow hard


----------



## spontcumb (Dec 21, 2008)

TigerHawk said:


> spontcumb... you look chinese in that pic for sure! lol



LOL. I wasn't "Turning Japanese". i was just stoned off my ass. I started a Barney's Farm Blue Cheese grow on 11/19, (that's the date they "popped out" of the ground). I've got 3 of them in smaller pots, 1 in a much larger pot. And then I threw in 1 Northern Soul and 1 Northern Light. Here are a couple of shots of the BFBC I took just minutes ago. That thing is gonna end up being a monster. Anyway, Happy Holidays to all and to all.......a great buzz!
Peace!


----------



## pepsicola (Dec 23, 2008)

Day 1 - 21st Dec 08


----------



## spontcumb (Dec 24, 2008)

pepsicola said:


> Day 1 - 21st Dec 08


I've got my Barney's Blue Cheese growing away. I am really surprised at how quickly they have been growing. I had to put them into 12/12 after only 3 weeks of veg. As it is, I'm gonna have some monsters in a few months. They're also starting to "stink", (that wonderful aroma). I hope yours bears some really kick ass nugs for you!


----------



## spontcumb (Dec 24, 2008)

Khola22 said:


> I just finshed my 3rd season with all Blue Cheese. I used one mother, which was also flowered, and 5 clones of that mother. Very easy to grow, but definately sensitive to ph adjustments. I found it best to chill around 6.4 in soil. When I used water at 6.8 the Blue Cheese showed signs of stress. All was done under a 400w HPS and the yeild from this strain is no joke. Shes a real producer. If you're on the fence about getting this strain, and you love extremely skunky and fruity indicas, then this strain is DEFINATELY for you. Grow hard



Just out of curiosity, how much did you end up with??


----------



## pepsicola (Dec 24, 2008)

spontcumb said:


> I've got my Barney's Blue Cheese growing away. I am really surprised at how quickly they have been growing. I had to put them into 12/12 after only 3 weeks of veg. As it is, I'm gonna have some monsters in a few months. They're also starting to "stink", (that wonderful aroma). I hope yours bears some really kick ass nugs for you!


Thank you, although i wont have as many nugs as i was hoping since only 6 out of 10 seeds have germed. Maybe i'll spend the extra and go with Big Buddah next time. Good luck with yours too!


----------



## UnderPhire (Mar 2, 2009)

tried it in a-dam, loved it


----------



## spontcumb (Mar 3, 2009)

Greetings to all. I've been a bad boy, not keeping up with my grow. I've got 3 - Blue Cheese and 1 - Northern Soul. They all popped out of the soil on 11/19/08. The BC is going through a budding spree, finally. Initially, it just kinda sat there, doing nothing but acting like a Sativa. So, I'm at least 4 weeks away from chopping the Blue Cheese. BUT.............My Northern Soul could be cut down now. I think I'm gonna give it another week. I've sampled from each of the plants, (just got my vaporizer!)!! Both strains just level me out to the max. They're wonderful; and potency?????/ I just smoked up some of the Northern Soul and I am in a totally different reality right now. Very narcotic/hypnotic/psychedelic buzz. I feel like I'm back at Willie Wortel's in Haarlem. Bottom line..............I AM F&[email protected]&*CKED UP. Peace out and I wish I could share some of this with all of you. I would if I could......Seriously!  

PS: The first 2 pics are of my Blue cheese and the other two are the Northern Soul, (which has huge buds from top to bottom. Not even one popcorn nug)! Thanks to my family at RIU!


----------



## PUFF123 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ive smoked cheese(GH) and it had an aroma of cheese, but not so much the taste. One of the best highs Ive had.


----------



## jam160558 (May 30, 2009)

theres a rumour that the name came from people calling the weed ' g's ' an abbreviation for apparent government developed strains. if you say g's its like gees, sounding very similar to cheese, could actually be a logical explanation. ive never actually smelt cheese when ive had it but damn its gets you blazed  toking on some fresh blue cheese now as it happens


----------



## jigglewad (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, I agree with the cheese thing. I got a few ounces yestserday and was wondering if anyone knew what kind mine is? It stinks like cheese but its not blue. Oh, sorry, it is blue cheese, its stinks but it doesnt have any purps like ive seen in other pics. its super dense and orange and green i took some pics, but my battery is so dead w/out charger that i can't use a flash, please lemme know if anyone can recognize this batch. I def comes from cali. i know for a fact. umm.....oh my boy also told me it's missing a "c" something scientific, that allow the user to get high endlessly, it's a ceilingless weed. explain. and....identify


----------



## jigglewad (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, I agree with the cheese thing. I got a few ounces yestserday and was wondering if anyone knew what kind mine is? It stinks like cheese but its not blue. Oh, sorry, it is blue cheese, its stinks but it doesnt have any purps like ive seen in other pics. its super dense and orange and green i took some pics, but my battery is so dead w/out charger that i can't use a flash, please lemme know if anyone can recognize this batch. I def comes from cali. i know for a fact. umm.....oh my boy also told me it's missing a "c" something scientific, that allow the user to get high endlessly, it's a ceilingless weed. explain. and....identify . Ok, i'm dumb. who needs a flash when a you got a 1000 mh, so here so pics that are better now.


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 11, 2009)

jigglewad said:


> Hey, I agree with the cheese thing. I got a few ounces yestserday and was wondering if anyone knew what kind mine is? It stinks like cheese but its not blue. Oh, sorry, it is blue cheese, its stinks but it doesnt have any purps like ive seen in other pics. its super dense and orange and green i took some pics, but my battery is so dead w/out charger that i can't use a flash, please lemme know if anyone can recognize this batch. I def comes from cali. i know for a fact. umm.....oh my boy also told me it's missing a "c" something scientific, that allow the user to get high endlessly, it's a ceilingless weed. explain. and....identify . Ok, i'm dumb. who needs a flash when a you got a 1000 mh, so here so pics that are better now.


Blue cheese isn't blue
it reeks like cheesey mold from the other side of the room and when you grab a nug and pinch it it reeks like blueberries
hence the name blue cheese
it's skunk# 1 x blueberry
it's a real couch lock relaxing strain


----------



## redcell7 (Sep 17, 2009)

cloning bc is easier then some strains i have a mother plant and i get 100 on the clones off her while the other 11 strains i grow are not as reliable
"mom"plant


----------



## sarcky (Sep 17, 2009)

hi all . i was wondering how high blue cheese grows in average . i have 3 barney's blue cheese feminized which i put to flower 2 wks ago today and they where just over 20cm high after about 50 days (slow start it seemed) i expected them to go to 50-60 cm but they are over 75cm now and still growing . just foe the record i germinated 5 bbc seeds with no probs and a few of my m8's swear by barney's seeds . maybe just your luck if they dont germinate or maybe a bad source/shop. i found alot of crappy sites selling seeds


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Aug 8, 2010)

there are a few types of cheese from different seedbanks there is always some variation of cheese goin around manchester.Sometimes we get that special couchfuck cheese that comes round every now and then the exodus cheese imo there is no cheese smell. To me it smells like pungeant skunk puke cheese is my number2 weed blues being no1 cheesyblues bein number3 but saying that if i had a choice of strains id go for blackberry everytime i buy that i just smell it its sexy smell...............mmmmmmmmm..... my mouth is watering now look what ya done


----------



## ufodisclosure (Jan 5, 2012)

OK I've grown Barney's Blue Cheese several times (i've never grown BB BlueCheese, the original one, as I prefer Barney's version) Here in Holland BlueCheese is a must try 1) this strain gives very EASY to grow plants. If you're a begginer, you will very easily get a moderate yield If you're a GOOD grower, you will get amazing results (Coco coir in Open Run to Waste systems, as always, work PER-FECT !) 2) as the smell is VERY SUBLTLE, SOPHISTICATED , the curing room must be lit perfectly. If not, you'll get just above average weed. So I'd advice you all learn the too often unobserved rules to dry and cure your weed perfectly It's very easy. Go to GHS' Franco personal web site. he explains everything day by day with figures and numbers 3) Plant structure : It grows quite fast and large for an indica. The plant has short internodes and naturally produces vigorous secondary branches. So this plant works great as a 4-5 headed bush and not great for tight SOG system So ideally it would need to be tied and heavily trained (not topped,most feminized plants can't handle it) 9 plants per square meter under 600w is perfect. Have fun ! ++


----------



## bennyh (Sep 25, 2012)

this makes no sense


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 26, 2012)

azaf said:


> I am planting blue cheese in miracle-gro moisture control compost mixed with perlite... can somebody give me any tips how to not spoil my baby?! cheese ;]


Bad choice of potting soil because 1) if the plants are too young, you cannot control the ferts and it will burn the baby plants and 2) if they are older and transplanted in, you cannot control the N in flowering and it could delay or produce too much leaf material. A better choice would be pro-mix or sunshine mix, that comes with a small fert charge for a few weeks.
Thought you would want to know......


----------



## canna_420 (Sep 26, 2012)

I use basic organic soil and ad a nice spoon full of fish blood and bone in veg and they dont need ferts untill week 4-5 flower.
The flavour is unbelieveable.

Barnies as the better of Blue cheese's and ive ad a good few


----------



## SSHZ (Sep 26, 2012)

My experience is just the opposite. If I started plants in it, they burned although they made it thru to be healthy eventually. In flowering, if a strong charge remains, it can and has delayed flowering and finishing up with my Mazars and Bubblelicious. The plant can also retain too much ferts when finished, which will effect taste and smokeability. There's been a lot mentioned on this previously and argued before, and it seems some are happy with it and others are not. At this point, personally, I would only mix it 50/50 with another plain mix with added perlite and lime. If that's all u have access to, then you don't have much choice anyway.......


----------



## canna_420 (Sep 26, 2012)

a nice spoon full not a pack full lol.

I wont use MG Organic soil, dont trust them.
any organic multi purpose does


----------



## yesum (Sep 26, 2012)

I am growing Dinafem cheese right now, if I like it I will add the blue cheese to my next order. Barney's is best I am guessing?

Looking for a chill out, relax stone.


----------



## canna_420 (Sep 27, 2012)

yesum said:


> I am growing Dinafem cheese right now, if I like it I will add the blue cheese to my next order. Barney's is best I am guessing?
> 
> Looking for a chill out, relax stone.


Thats not like real cheese. Its a good skunk#1


----------



## Arcadian (Nov 27, 2019)

azaf said:


> I have to say that I do not know if I hadn't fucked up my plant...
> I put the seed tail up in the soil, when the first leaves come out, a root came up too next to it so it was like a "U" shape. I genty digged it up, made a bigerr hole and put it root down in the soil... It grows very slowly bbut today it is under 125W cfl with reflector so let's pray it works...
> do you think that i can grow another seeds coming up and I want to grow them in miracle-gro moisture control compost with perlite it a good choice!? can I plant them directly to the bigger pots?!
> sorry for so many questions but I just want to look after it


I'm sure you know by now to never ever use anything miracle-gro.


----------

